# I Hate Customers!!!



## skarrlette (May 14, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:shutup: is it really that bad? im gettin out too,screw this:wallbash::drink::stupid::surrender:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like someone needs a factory job.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd go to the bar.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

skarrlette said:


> I need to vent big time!!! I have been a GC for a short period of time 10 mos to be exact, and I don't think I have met one customer that I like. The problem with this business and what is starting to really turn me into a Ahole!! is that people in this business are treated like **** and I am sick of it. First off its a hard business its not easy being on your knees all day, or being on a roof in 90 degree or demoing some customers NASTY DIRTY F HOUSE!!!!. Secondly its the one business where they EXPECT YOU TO LOWER YOUR RATE FOR HARD TIME CONSUMING WORK. There is no other business pretty much that a customer can NEGOTIATE on like this one and do it shamelessly. When a customer goes to a doctors office or a resturant and they get the bill WHY DON'T THEY REFUSE TO PAY AND WALK OUT!!! Or when they go to buy a HD F TV set why don't they start negotiating with the store. Because they would get laughed out of the place or the cops would be called. But when I improve your house the most exspensive thing in your life that you are going to make money back on, somehow I am suppose to work for free and give my blood because you were so F kind to give me your job PLEASE ITS INSULTING (as half of the jobs are garbage anyway). I am suppose to give a low price! and then do your long list of change orders and changes for free, as well HOPING ALL THE WHILE THAT YOU GIVE ME THE LAST CHECK and crappy reference. All the while dealing with your arrogrant, bitchy, complaining, unappreciative, self centered attitude AND I AM SUPPOSE TO DO IT WITH A SMILE! Please someone please explain to me WHAT THE F THIS **** IS ALL ABOUT!!! Talk about making lemonaide from lemons!!! The amount of garbage these gc's and workers have to go through just to get a measly check and a piece of crap reference is unbelievable. I have come to not even like customers anymore and totally understand why people in this business turn into A HOLES they should be!!!!! Most guys are hardworking and honest and I am tired of the garbage and sense of entitlement and demeaning BS that these customers put us through. These people need a reality check!!!! I have one customer right now that I feel like telling to G F YOURSELF!!!


This is what you need to know - 

If you walk through a field of flowers you will smell wonderful fragrant perfumey smells, very pleasant very nice.

If you walk through a cow pasture, you'll smell sh*t.

Understand?

What you experience in anything is dependent on your situation.

If you are only attracting sh*tty customers, you will have a sh*tty experience.

Who do you think gets the low baller, negotiating, piece of crap low-life customers?

the new guy does. :laughing:

These are the only ones who will say yes to you right now.

The good customers are much harder to land. But if you stick at it and are smart and good at what you do, you will slowly move away from these bottom feeders and land customers who are hiring you for the right reasons and not just the low price.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Feel better?

Ok, let's look at this logically, you did not just wake up and say "I want to be a GC" did you? You must have worked in the trade before doing this on your own, this is just the side you did not know about until you hung up your shingle as the owner. It gets better!


Upgrade your marketing.
Upgrade your image (if you need to).
Get a website and pre-qual your customers in a manner similar to what Mike and many, many others do.
"Love" your customers or you have no business -I don't care How good you are at what you do, if you don't have somebody to buy it, you are broke.
Stick around CT and pay attention, there is a wealth of knowledge here, use it.
Change your attitude, I know you are just venting here, but does that come through in real life? If so, your customers can feel it.
Think back to why you got into this GC thing, was it because you thought you would make a bunch of money? Did you lose a job and decide youwould just start your own deal? Did you realize you could produce a better product than that of your competitorsand decide to take the plunge? Did you deal with happy, satisfied clients in previous jobs and assume that they were all that way?

There are many reasons why we choose to be in this crazy industry, but one thing is constant, no matter your reason for being. You absolutely have to have *"Customers!"*


If you truly give your customers what they want and serve all of their needs, you will not ever hate them. I'm not saying it is all rosy, but it certainly can be enjoyable and rewarding. Good luck.

Edited section:
You should see how this looks in my preview, before it's posted. I think half the people that get hammered for one paragraph posts, might be getting blamed erroneously. This post had bullet, paragraphs, etc. but when viewed in the forum, no bullets and all spacing is omitted, what's up with that Nathan?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you tried advertising on Craigslist?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

here's an email and reply to one of my valued customers change your attitude and it will get more and more like this for you



Hi Tom,
Good to hear from you. I was going to e mail you to tell you that I'm enjoying the house very much but you beat me to it. You're welcome anytime to fix the header and if you have time on a weekend late morning or afternoon, drop by and say hello.
Robert

----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
Date: Thursday, June 18, 2009 8:58 am
Subject: hi Robert
To: 

> Robert
> How have you been hope everything good,i walked around your 
> house yesterday,everything looked good,little separation at the 
> corners but not too bad,when i was on the porch i noticed some 
> water spots on the header ,its on the front right side facing 
> the street,i want to fix this [at no cost] not sure when but i 
> wanted to let you know as to not surprise you
>


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Your mother told you to go to school....now STFU and get back to work...:clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I skipped the op, but will give him a _leeetle_ hint...USE THE FVKN "ENTER" KEY every once in awhile (also called "paragraphs")...how do you run a "business" and not know how to communicate effectively?

Do you communicate with your clients the same way?

tough love


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

J F said:


> I skipped the op, but will give him a _leeetle_ hint...USE THE FVKN "ENTER" KEY every once in awhile (also called "paragraphs")...how do you run a "business" and not know how to communicate effectively?
> 
> Do you communicate with your clients the same way?
> 
> tough love


Really, when I see a post that's written in one paragraph, when it should be 4, I skip right over them. Communication is everything, especially in construction.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

A customer will only treat you as bad as you let them, assuming you haven't done anything to p#$s them off first.

Tim


----------



## skarrlette (May 14, 2008)

Nope I don't piss customers off if anything they should appreciate what I do as I go the extra mile every time and maybe that is my problem. I don't feel its appreciated at all. Come are you guys serious you don't experience this? Every customer you get is rich signs with a smile and appreciates everything? I find that hard to believe or maybe it because I am woman and your men but something doesnt make sense.

I have valid points about the issues customers do try and nickel and dime you down everytime, I know people want to get a good deal, but come on other people have to make a living too. 

This is the one industry where they always think they are getting ripped off so therefore they expect you to do things for free. I have seen it over and over and I am sure all of you have experienced it.

They always think that the job can be done quick and easily. They say "oh but that should only a take a few hours right?". Then the job takes two day and its complicated, but they never think it shoudl or will be and then they think your dragging it out on purpose to make more money. Or they have no idea how much work really goes into it.

Its like customers have all been brainwashed that mostly every single GC or worker is ALWAYS giving high prices or that it could be lower, and sometimes the price is on the low side to begin with but they never believe you when you are telling the truth. 

I could go on, and another thing I have noted that I don't think people in the the trades stick together. If some other guy is always going to low then customers and there friends expect it from everyone where if everyone stayed in the same general ballpark of estimates then people would be making a better living.
.
p.s. and to the guy that can't read more than 3 sentences without getting distracted. The have medication for ADHD now :thumbup:

p.p.s is my paragraph formating more to everyones liking now? Also is there a period in the ps or not because I am sure that someone is going to tell me. Thanks fo r the advice


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Maybe it's you.

Reminds me of a guy who has a different girlfriend every week. Always getting dumped but it's never his fault. Maybe it is...

How do you project yourself? On my business cards. fliers, postcards, etc. it says "When You Want The Best". Common sense says the best isn't the cheapest. It's mutually exclusive. 

When they call do you qualify them at all? If they want me to come to their house it's $50 for me to show up. If they want me to do a landscape design and estimate that starts at $150. Do you ask any questions? 

For example I'll get a call about a outdoor kitchen, pergola, and outdoor dining area. Right off the bat I know this is going to run $18,000 for a minimalist design. So I ask about budget, do they have financing, do they want financing, etc. If they start to choke on the phone it's not worth the drive out there.

Know your customer, I deal with a lot of foreigners. In some cultures haggling is expected. Bid accordingly. A little sensitivity and awareness will go a long way.

Know when to walk away. At some point you will need to tell a client "I'm sorry, but my services aren't within your price range. I can put you in touch with a lower priced landscaping company if you would like?"

It's like somebody walking into a Porsche dealership with Kia money. The deal ain't gonna happen.

Find clients on your level, don't lower yourself to theirs.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 7, 2009)

People are not going to appreciate what you do unless you sell them on appreciating it. A customers perception of a job well done has probably only 50 % to do with the quality of the work. Its all about the relationship you have with them.


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

No girls allowed!!!!!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> People are not going to appreciate what you do unless you sell them on appreciating it. A customers perception of a job well done has probably only 50 % to do with the quality of the work. Its all about the relationship you have with them.


I don't buy that !! 50% of the interior trim has gaps in it and thats ok ! :no:
Work is or should be 100% quality. 100% communication. That's where referrals come from. :thumbsup:


----------



## 254floorguy (May 17, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Maybe it's you.
> 
> Reminds me of a guy who has a different girlfriend every week. Always getting dumped but it's never his fault. Maybe it is...
> 
> ...


bob is right, don't lower your prices just because they can't afford you, ...... if you do, you won't be happy about the job because you'll feel you're getting paid less to do more work and you will start to hate your job lol. 

make sure everything expected from you and your client is clearly stated, in writing, incase any disagreements occur and so that you both know what is expected.

if the job is going to cost alot to get done and you know your prices are reasonable, let your clients know that so they don't feel like they are getting ripped off

*know your clients

*know your product

*know your competition


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Winchester said:


> Have you tried advertising on Craigslist?


That's Freak'n funny! :laughing::laughing::laughing: Cruel but funny!



MarkyMark said:


> People are not going to appreciate what you do unless you sell them on appreciating it. A customers perception of a job well done has probably only 50 % to do with the quality of the work. Its all about the relationship you have with them.


:thumbsup: Spot on!

Perception is everything.




skarrlette said:


> Nope I don't piss customers off if anything they should appreciate what I do as I go the extra mile every time and maybe that is my problem. I don't feel its appreciated at all. Come are you guys serious you don't experience this? Every customer you get is rich signs with a smile and appreciates everything? I find that hard to believe or maybe it because I am woman and your men but something doesnt make sense.


 
Could be the fact your a women and you're just more sensitive then the rest of us are. But we don't know you well enough to say that.

I do know if you're a woman in this field you're already about 3 steps ahead of the rest of us. A woman in this field has got it made.



skarrlette said:


> I have valid points about the issues customers do try and nickel and dime you down everytime, I know people want to get a good deal, but come on other people have to make a living too.


If *all* of your customers are doing this, you either are getting your lead base from the wrong place or you are doing this to yourself.




skarrlette said:


> This is the one industry where they always think they are getting ripped off so therefore they expect you to do things for free. I have seen it over and over and I am sure all of you have experienced it.


You're nuts. 



skarrlette said:


> They always think that the job can be done quick and easily. They say "oh but that should only a take a few hours right?". Then the job takes two day and its complicated, but they never think it shoudl or will be and then they think your dragging it out on purpose to make more money. Or they have no idea how much work really goes into it.


Stop working T&M or learn how to set proper customer expectations. T&M can be a license to steal for a sh*tty tradesman. It's a huge crutch keeping losers in the business when they would be weeded out through natural selection if it wasn't for T&M.

Good thing for you to learn is to : Under promise and over deliver.



skarrlette said:


> I could go on, and another thing I have noted that I don't think people in the the trades stick together.


Have you notice the irony that just about everybody replying to you is sticking together on the same theme? :laughing:



skarrlette said:


> p.s. and to the guy that can't read more than 3 sentences without getting distracted. The have medication for ADHD now :thumbup:


That-a-girl! :notworthy


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:clap:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Well said Mike :thumbsup:

And to skarrlette - I LOVE ALL MY CUSTOMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are a pleasure to work for and they provide me my living. Wake up:w00t:


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

deal with it, everyone else does... don't like it get a different job


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> This is what you need to know -
> 
> If you walk through a field of flowers you will smell wonderful fragrant perfumey smells, very pleasant very nice.
> 
> ...


That is borderline on profound!



the big 12 inch said:


> No girls allowed!!!!!


Yes they are they make you take a bath and keep you moderately civilized


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

OP makes some valid points. I usually just piss in their milk jug, and put on a pretend smile when I get the final check.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you need to take control of your business. I don't believe it has anything to do with being female. I do just fine. Sounds like you have developed an attitude and this may be reflecting to the customer. Always keep your emotions in check around customers.

Choose your customers. Never let them choose you. 

If you find people in your area like to negotiate, raise your price. Leave room for that negotiation. Play their mind games. I had a customer who was always trying to knock down my prices. What he didn't realize that I tacked on 10-12% just for him.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mahlere said:


>


Classic


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Made my day......


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

True alot of HO's are getting very cheap, they want alot for nothing. I would always give free estimates but after all these cheapskates started calling I started charging for estimates. This has been the best thing to weed out all the cheap HO's, if the HO is full of crap or just shopping for the cheapest cost this will usually keep them away. I charge $150 for the estimate, for that I will give you a quick brakedown of the amount of material needed and the cost of labor and material, if the HO hires me I deduct that $150 off the total price. If they dont then I keep my $150. Like I said this method will keep all the cheap HO's away and lets me know who is serious and who is not.


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

Upgrade your figure and get nothing but male customers.

That'll fix things right up.




Oh, and to the Craigslist post - i lol'ed hard.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Hat? What hat?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I understand that if you let your job get to you then your still reaching for the respect you feel you deserve. 
I get very little of what the OP experiences and its not because I'm a man, it's because I leave no room for a homeowner to ace me on attitude or experience.
Toughen up and earn the respect you feel isn't being given to you, or become an architect.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Charm school might help.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Elite_Drywall said:


> I charge $150 for the estimate, for that I will give you a quick brakedown of the amount of material needed


:laughing: I peed a little!! I love this site.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

skarrlette said:


> *I Hate Customers!!!*


I think this defines your attitude and business approach. Or at least it seems to from the rest of your post. We see what we expect to see. When you change your thinking and adjust your expectations, you will start to see change. 

Anyone that deals with the general public is going to be asked the same thing over and over. Yes, we all get tired of hearing the same questions or comments, but it's your job to sell yourself, not the job, and part of that selling is educating your customer on what to realistically expect. 

When you get a comment like, "This should only take a couple of hours", you need to stop your customer and correct them. Don't allow them to have those unrealistic ideas about what your experience tells you otherwise. "Things never go as quickly as we hope. This particular job is going to take two people, two days to complete, barring any unforeseen problems."

If you're not addressing the problems your customers present you with, then you're not doing your job. What good is remodeling a kitchen if you stick with the same crappy design that they hated before the remodel? The kitchen still sucks, it just looks better while doing so.

Solve your customer's problems, address their concerns. Ask a price that reflects your professionalism and run your business like a business. First and foremost you are a business person. You practice your trade second to running your business. 

And look in the mirror. I think you will find the source of all your problems staring back at you. You get what you give. Demand respect and give respect and you will earn respect.


----------



## thegreek (Dec 11, 2008)

BMAN said:


> Charm school might help.


hahahahaha love it


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Double-A said:


> And look in the mirror. I think you will find the source of all your problems staring back at you. You get what you give. Demand respect and give respect and you will earn respect.


Damn, I had to look in the mirror after that one. Good post.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Winchester said:


> Have you tried advertising on Craigslist?


:laughing::laughing:

Pay attention OP, there is much you can learn from this man


----------



## handyhands (Sep 8, 2008)

*lol*



strathd said:


> I'd go to the bar.


Go to a "gentlemans' club" instead.

Nothing eases the pain of a *****ty day better than some knockers, beaver and a back-rub.:thumbsup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

handyhands said:


> Go to a "gentlemans' club" instead.
> 
> Nothing eases the pain of a *****ty day better than some knockers, beaver and a back-rub.:thumbsup:


I concur !!!:thumbsup:


----------

